# Problem with CutePDF Writer



## Dukane (Aug 12, 2004)

I must provide some old news so you'll understand my problem.

Years ago I started a business with several other guys. One of the partners was
completely devoted to computer hardware and software. He created some unique
applications that ran on 98SE. All the partners still use these apps at home. (The
business switched to Linux distros about eight years ago.)

I downloaded a zipped up archive with CutePDF and Ghostscript from here:

http://www.cutepdf.com/products/cutepdf/writer.asp

CutePDF does not require the humongous Microsoft .NET Framework and it installed
easily (along with Ghostscript) on 98SE. There is something wrong, but I'm not sure
how to resolve the problem. After selecting "CutePDF Writer" and clicking on the
"Print" button I assumed a dialog box would allow me to save the document as a pdf.
Instead, this virtual driver behaves as if it was the "real" driver for my Canon printer.
It starts printing a hard copy!

There appears to be no way of saving a document as a pdf. Is there a solution?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I think it is in the settings for the CutePDF Writer printer settings. I used it and probably still have it set up on one of my Win98 systems somewhere, but I'm not well at the moment and can't go running around PCs to look. I do have a 98se within reach, but that is turned off at the moment and I refuse to connect it to the internet anyway. If you can't find a setting that allows to print to print to file (and I'm sure there is one) I'll see if I can find one on one of my laptops. I might even try to install it on this windows 7 and see what happens. I've found it on an old XP system. It is set as default printer. When you Print a document it comes up with a Print panel, and there is a tick box on there that says Print to file.

My mail server isn't working at the moment so thread update notifications aren't getting through so I may take some time to notice any reply.


----------



## Dukane (Aug 12, 2004)

Thank you DaveBurnett!

My first try with CutePDF was with an email client that is not very popular, but I like it.
When I couldn't figure out what was going wrong I opened the most ubiquitous app on
planet earth, MS Word. I'm almost certain I put a tick in the "print to file" box. It didn't
seem to help. The virtual driver still tried to print a hard copy.

When I do anything with an operating system it can be undone. I have GoBack_v4.0 installed
on this copy of 98SE, which can roll back the entire system or mount a virtual drive so you
try software before it's permanently installed.

I did undo the install with GoBack, but it doesn't hurt to try installing CutePDF again. Maybe I
didn't put a tick in the "print to file" box. I right-clicked the mouse all over place, searching for
something that might be helpful in the Context Menu.

Frankly, I didn't think there was an app for 98SE that could directly save a document as a pdf.
I found a PCWorld review and it mentioned that CutePDF works without .NET Framework.
All the other pdf conversion apps require .NET Framework which is simply too bloated for an
old system like 98SE.

I started building primitive computers many years ago from electronics hobby magazines.
Sometimes, I feel like I'm 500 years old. That's why I don't post much on computer help
forums. I always assume I'll find the solution myself.

DaveBurnett, it's wonderful that you're willing to help so many people.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

In my case I have the cute printer set as the default printer, but I do have other printer drivers installed
The when I select print from any program it pops up box then with a drop down selection of drivers and cutePDF is pre-selected. Just under that box on the right hand side of the panel is a tick box for print to file.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Cutepdf used to be in this List near the bottom ... I wonder what happened to it ???
anyway ... PDFCreator has been on he top of the list for long time ..
It's what I use, You might want to try it .. Just don't let it install OpenCandy or Yahoo


----------

